# [MySQL]Unterordner in MySQL-Datenbank



## g-zus (3. April 2003)

Hi Leute,

ich hab eine recht große Datenbank mit ganz schön vielen Tabellen (>1000 Stück) und möchte nun noch weitere Tabellen für ein anderes Projekt erstellen.

Mein Problem:

Ich würde gerne eine Art Unterordner in der MySQL-Datenbank erstellen, in dem dann die neuen Tabellen sind.
Geht sowas?
Ich habe lediglich Zugriff auf einen "Teil" der kompletten Datenbank, bin halt Kunde bei einem normalem Provider, habe also NICHT den MySQL-Server auf einem eigenen Server oder so laufen.

THX schon mal für jede Art von Hilfe.


----------



## melmager (4. April 2003)

nein man kann keine tabelle in der tabelle machen

und ich hoffe doch das bei 1000 du datensätze meintes und nicht 1000 tabellen


----------



## Neuk (4. April 2003)

Ich schätze er meint schon 1000 Tabellen, sonst bräuchte er ja keinen Ordner... *g*

Kannst ja die neuen Tabellen mit einem prefix versehen aaa_tabellenname und so versuchen sie zu ordnen...


----------



## g-zus (4. April 2003)

ich meinte schon eine Art "Ordner" in der Datenbank (zumindest in der, auf die ich Zugriff hab!) und ja, es sind 1000  Tabellen.
Schon fast 1500 Stück! 

Yo, das mit Prefix wär halt das einzige, was mir auch gekommen wäre, aber das blöde ist halt, dass ich nicht nur eigene Scripts verwende, sondern auch fertige FreeScripts, bei denen ich das dann noch abändern müsste, und das wär halt bischen blöd gewesen!

Naja, wenns nicht geht muss ich entweder das machen, oder ich schaff mir 4 weitere Datenbanken an.
Das blöde ist, dass die 1500 Tabellen jetzt schon in PHPMYADMIN unübersichtlich sind, aber jetzt kommen nochmal so ca. 4x1500 dazu! 
ob das die datenbank verkraftet?!? hoff ma mal.....


----------



## Sebastianus (4. April 2003)

Bevor hier weiter über Ordner diskutiert wird, was ja definitiv nicht geht. Was ist das denn für ne riesen Datenbank, die so viele Tabellen braucht??? Ich denke, dass man da eher grundlegend was an der Struktur der Tabellen machen sollte?!?

Sage mal für was di DB benutzt wird. Danach können wir weiter ne Lösung suchen  ODer man müsste sich nen Hoster suchen, bei dem man mehrere DB´s bekommt!!!


----------



## g-zus (4. April 2003)

is ne homepage mit über 700 Usern, jeder user bekommt 2 Tabellen ====> 2x ca.700 = 1400 Tabellen!
dann noch Basic-Tabellen für die page, da kommt schon was zusammen.


----------



## Dario Linsky (4. April 2003)

> is ne homepage mit über 700 Usern, jeder user bekommt 2 Tabellen ====> 2x ca.700 = 1400 Tabellen!


Ist zwar jetzt wahrscheinlich zu spät, aber ich frag trotzdem. 
Wieso kriegt jeder User eine eigene Tabelle? Das ist doch ziemlich umständlich, vor allem, weil dann irgendwann eine ganze Menge Tabellen zusammenkommen - so wie jetzt.

Zum Thema: Richtige Ordner gibt es nicht, aber Du könntest die Tabellen mit bestimmten Regeln benennen und dann über eine "SHOW TABLES"-Abfrage den jeweiligen Tabellennamen parsen und so etwas ähnliches wie Ordner simulieren. Ist aber auch nicht so ganz einfach.
Beispiel:
Tabellennamen wie "tab1", "tab1_untertab1", "tab1_untertab1_nochweitereuntertab1", usw.
Aber alleine das Umbenennen dürfte schon einiges an Aufwand mit sich bringen...


----------



## g-zus (4. April 2003)

der einfachheithalber hab ich einfach für jeden user 2 tabellen verwendet 8einmal für ein PM-System, einmal für Gästebuch).
hier eine tabelle für alle user zu verwenden wäre "programmiertechnisch" bischen komplexer gewesen.....


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (4. April 2003)

Also so komplex auch nicht. Du müsstest doch nur ein Feld hinzufügen und zwar zu welchem User das ganze gehört. Und bei den Querys anstatt die Tabelle anzuwählen gibst du hinten dran einfach ein where user = ... ein.

Achja, darf man die Adresse der Seite erfahren?


----------



## SilentWarrior (4. April 2003)

> hier eine tabelle für alle user zu verwenden wäre "programmiertechnisch" bischen komplexer gewesen.....


hm... das mag zwar sein, hätte sich aber auf lange sicht garantiert gelohnt. ich würde versuchen, das jetzt noch zu ändern, falls es geht. weil lieber bisschen kompliziert und nur eine tabelle anstatt einfach mit 1400 tabellen.


----------



## g-zus (5. April 2003)

nö, der mysql-server verkraftet das locker, bei backups ist das zwar bischen umständlicher als normal, aber egal.
ich mach ja hauptsächlich nur backups von den für die hauptseite relevanten einstellungen/tabellen wie für das newssystem, counterstatus etc.

ich hätt schon alles in eine file speichern können, aber das wären dann 2 rießen-Tabellen geworden, da ja dann alle Gästebucheinträge von allen usern und alle Private Nachrichten (auch von allen Usern) immer in jeweils einer Tabelle gespeichert worden wären.
und das wollt ich einfach nicht.
hab zwar keine ahnung, ob so eine große Tabelle dann "rechenintensiver" wäre, aber mit so kleinen ist es ganz praktisch!


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (5. April 2003)

Hört sich für mich nach einem katastrophalen Datenbankdesignfehler an... 
Eine Grundregel, an die ich mich bei der Erstellung einer jeden Datenbankstruktur halte, lautet:

*Tabellen und Datenbanken werden nur in [hier MySQL-Administrationstool deiner Wahl einfügen] erstellt. PHP-Scripts, die vom User aufgerufen werden, können und dürfen nichts an der Datenbankstruktur (insbesondere die Anzahl der Tabellen) verändern!*

Halte dich daran, und schon wird alles wie von selbst schön übersichtlich. Wie T&P schon erklärt hat, brauchst du dazu nur ein einziges zusätzliches Feld. Wenn du jetzt an die Daten eines bestimmten Users willst, haust du ein userid='...' in die WHERE-Clause und schon löppt das...


----------



## SilentWarrior (5. April 2003)

> der mysql-server verkraftet das locker


das bezweifle ich ja gar net, nur hättest du dir damit die unübersichtlichkeit erspart.

und nachdem was ich dann noch so les, kann ich mich (leider) reima nur anschliessen: ich würde mir die struktur der db nochmal schweinegründlich überlegen, bevor du weitermachst. das lohnt sich, wirklich!


----------



## g-zus (5. April 2003)

lol, bischen spät, weil die page bereits am laufen is und größere eingriffe jetzt nicht mehr möglich sind.

werd mir vielleicht eure tipps zu herzen nehmen, wenn ich mehr zeit für eine allgemein größere umstrukturierung der page kriege.
hab da nämlich paar andere sachen im auge, die ich noch ändern wollte, da liese sich das dann vielleicht auch machen.


----------



## Sebastianus (5. April 2003)

So schwer sollte es auch nicht sein, dass ganze umzuschreiben! Per Script alle Tabellen in zwei Packen lassen und fertig. Könnte ein paar Stunden dauern das Script zu schreiben, aber das war es dann auch schon! Also so wie du es jetzt gelöst hast, macht es garantiert sonst keiner! Ich würde mir die arbeite schon machen - denn für die Zukunft ist das auf jeden Fal besser!!!


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (5. April 2003)

@g-zus: Ist das eigentlich für g-zus.de?
Im Moment ist sie übrigens nicht erreichbar. (Dein Account bei Purespace)


----------



## melmager (5. April 2003)

> Hört sich für mich nach einem katastrophalen Datenbankdesignfehler an..



zustimm reima :


----------



## g-zus (5. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Terrance & Philipp _
> *@g-zus: Ist das eigentlich für g-zus.de?
> Im Moment ist sie übrigens nicht erreichbar. (Dein Account bei Purespace) *



nönö, die hab ich schon seit jahren nicht mehr upgedatet die page, und purespace hat den free-hoster-service ja auch eingestellt.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (5. April 2003)

Servus!

Warum versuchst du's nicht mal mit ner neuen Datenbank... oder ist in deinem Webhosting Paket nur eine Datenbank enthalten ...

meine einfach bei mysql, wenn du rootzugriff hast...
irgendwas wie mysql createdb mynewDB oder so..
die kannst du dann wieder schön mit phpmyadmin öffnen und neue Tabellen anlegen ..

fertig

Gruss Tom


----------



## SilentWarrior (5. April 2003)

jop... oder einfach lokal auf den phpmyadmin hämmern, online löschen und neu strukturieren. die möglichkeiten sind unbegrenzt...


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (6. April 2003)

Du willst wohl einfach nicht damit rausrücken, was das für ne Page ist was?


----------



## g-zus (7. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Terrance & Philipp _
> *Du willst wohl einfach nicht damit rausrücken, was das für ne Page ist was?  *



nö, eigentlich ned.
bin nicht gerade der oberprogrammierfreak sondern habs mir eigentlich mehr oder weniger selber beigebracht....

=====> deshalb auch diese schlechte "Datenbankstrukturierung"

hab irgendwie "Angst" vor laut aufkommender Kritik! =)

Aber ihr werdets ned glauben, hehe.
Hab bereits angefangen ein Backup vom Script zu machen, das ich gerade so umprogrammiere, dass ich eben alles in eine tabelle schreiben kann. aber das werd ich erst in den kommenden wochen wirklich weiterverfolgen.
bis dahon muss ich noch paar andere sachen machen...


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (17. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von g-zus _
> *nö, eigentlich ned.
> bin nicht gerade der oberprogrammierfreak sondern habs mir eigentlich mehr oder weniger selber beigebracht....
> 
> ...



also is die page nur für dich und deine 700 engsten Freunde 

1. Sei doch eher mal stolz drauf das du dir das alles selbst beigebracht hast...
2. Hier is noch niemand gefressen worden... wenns kritik gibt dann nur konstruktive, die dir bestimmt weiterhelfen kann...


----------



## g-zus (17. April 2003)

lol, sind bereits paar User mehr! 

naja, wenn ihr meint.
Die Datenbankstruktur hab ich zur Hälfte bereits umgeändert.
D.h. jeder User bekommt jetzt nur noch eine eigene Datenbank (für Private Nachrichten), die andere (Gästebuch!), da bin ich noch nicht dazu gekommen, weiterzuprogrammieren.
Außerdem gibts da irgendwie ein Problem, weshalb ich da nicht weitergekommen bin.

Also, wenn ihr die URL unbedingt habn wollt:

http://www.frankfurt-lebt.com


----------

